# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Forum Nicks

## svenni

Hi,

I know that many members of the forum might not want to disclose their real names for whatever reason. However I am not sure whether nicks have to be somewhat delicate.

To be more detailed, the nick "Waffen SS" is not something that should be used in a koi forum. If you are joining a Nazi forum maybe noone will care. I am not sure whether everyone is perfectly aware what gruelty has happened under Hitler but the "Waffen SS" was one of his major tools to supress and kill the Jews. So I do not see anything funny about using such a nick.

Maybe the owner of this nick should take some lessons in history. In that case I am sure he would be ashamed of using such a nick  ::  

If that nick is not changed I will not participate in this forum anymore because I do not want to deal with people who feel funny or make jokes about one of the darkest aera in history...

----------


## hankoi

Betul sekali Bro Svenni, 
Alangkah baiknya dalam berkomunikasi dan bersosialisasi dalam forum ini kita saling menghormati dengan mempertimbangkan bahwa banyak orang di dalam forum ini berasal dari banyak ras, suku, dan agama. Agar tidak terjadi ketersinggungan perasaan pada salah satu pihak. Sebab koi adalah hobi yg mampu melintasi berbagai ras, suku dan agama tanpa memandang perbedaan yg ada.
Kepada "nick" yg dimaksud sebaiknya segera mengganti nick-nya.

----------


## boby_icon

iya ganti aja nicknya ....
saya ngga tau apa itu arti nick yang dimaksud
tetapi apabila sudah menyangkut rasisme waduh .....please deh ....

----------


## svenni

> iya ganti aja nicknya ....
> saya ngga tau apa itu arti nick yang dimaksud
> tetapi apabila sudah menyangkut rasisme waduh .....please deh ....


Hi Pak,

the "Waffen SS" was one of the most important police units during the Hitler rule (1936-1945). They were responsible for the deportations of jews to the concentration camps in Germany and they had "free hand" for almost everything. Lots of people were shot dead by the "Waffen SS" without any specific reason, maybe just because a particular member was just "in the mood" to do so. They had immunity from almost any law that time and they were the most gruel and dangerous people. Even this aera is long over and I was born long after that, I had a very intensive education about this part of the history (and I appreciate that). Eventhough my generation was not part of this chapter in history we are very aware of what has happened and it is our duty to avoid this kind of thing to happen ever again. I can recommend the movie "Schindler's list" for those who might feel weird about my posting. After you have seen that movie you will fully understand everything (eventhough the movie is not fully authentic).

There are so many funny names/nicks to be used, "Waffen SS" is definately not one of them. BTW, in Germany the user of such a nick would face charges and might end up in jail or at least probation (which I fully agree to).

----------


## Coolwater

They are war criminals.

----------


## koiworks

Minta tolong ke pak moderator untuk menghubungi pak "waffen" karena ada complain berat dari salah satu member kois.

Ganti aja jadi Waffer Tango kek.....(sorry merk makanan ya)...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

okay Sven, understandable about your feeling of that nickname

although I believe the used of that nick doesn't means to hurt others or just make it for fun, however we have take an action as follows :

nickname : WaffenSS already change to his realname : Rangga, I already PM him and send him email as well to explain it.

actually in the peraturan forum (forum's rule) :

no. 4. Dilarang menggunakan Username yang berbau SARA, Pornografi atau memakai identitas orang lain untuk tujuan penipuan identitas.

it is prohibited to use nickname that are signs of pornography, racial, religion and for purposely faking others identities

Thanks

----------


## tenonx

klo saya pake nick menipu ngga ya eheheheh,

kayanya ngga sih wong emang panggilan temen2 dari th 91 juga kayak gitu hahahahah  ::   ::  

tp klo pada salah ya.... eheheh kenalan dulu aja lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Hi,
> 
> I know that many members of the forum might not want to disclose their real names for whatever reason. However I am not sure whether nicks have to be somewhat delicate.
> 
> To be more detailed, the nick "Waffen SS" is not something that should be used in a koi forum. If you are joining a Nazi forum maybe noone will care. I am not sure whether everyone is perfectly aware what gruelty has happened under Hitler but the "Waffen SS" was one of his major tools to supress and kill the Jews. So I do not see anything funny about using such a nick.
> 
> Maybe the owner of this nick should take some lessons in history. In that case I am sure he would be ashamed of using such a nick  
> 
> If that nick is not changed I will not participate in this forum anymore because I do not want to deal with people who feel funny or make jokes about one of the darkest aera in history...


Yupp  ::  I'm Aware of that as well  ::  and it is not appropriate for this forum or anywhere else but somewhat they use it only for fun maybe that is the reason why any of us still see such thing as a usual, But hopefully Our admin will see this matter and make a new rule for it  ::  No More Bad nicknames  ::  

Mr.Svenn Sorry for any inconvenience.

----------


## tenonx

> Yupp  I'm Aware of that as well  and it is not appropriate for this forum or anywhere else but somewhat they use it only for fun maybe that is the reason why any of us still see such thing as a usual, But hopefully Our admin will see this matter and make a new rule for it  No More Bad nicknames  
> 
> Mr.Svenn Sorry for any inconvenience.


sorry jg deh... dr kemaren baca nicknya emang baru figure it doank....

tp dasar cethek pengetahuan .... ga ngerti apa2 deh saya   ::   ::  

but i hope he just want to have a different nick when he pick it   ::

----------


## boby_icon

jadi mr. sven yang lalu biarlah berlalu .....

tetap exist di koi-s forum ya mister   ::  

kita tunggu posting2 cemerlang dan teknologi2 terbaru anda dalam merawat koi   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

First time when I read this nicks, I felt something is not right with this name. But since nobody said anything, then I thought it was okay.

BTW...Pak Karom already took action and hopefully he will change his nicks.

----------


## tenonx

hehehe p Will : he already did that kok   ::   ::

----------


## svenni

Hi Pak Karom,

thanks for taking action. Actually I do not mind about weird, funny or even slightly provoking nicks, but that's really too much. Maybe Mr. Rangga was not fully aware of what this unit did.

Anyway, I appreciate your action. Thanks a lot....

----------


## karom

okay Sven, you're welcome

I also got replied from the nick owner, he said his other hobby is Modelling Kit / diorama of World War II and there is no other purpose of using that nick but fun and he accepted to change the nickname.

*CASE CLOSED*

----------

